# FreeBSD Link Error



## amitarya (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this community hence I don't know if this is the relevant forum for this question. I read the guide lines which said when in confusion shoot your question in General forum. Hence doing the same.

I was trying to understand the FreeBSD compile/link procedure. The thing that I am not able to understand is that genassym.o or ia32_genassym.o contains symbols with sign, w0, w1 etc. appended for eg. PC_CPUIDsign. But all the assembly file contain relocations like PC_CPUID. Hence I am not able to understand how does this get resolved. How do we get away with the suffix. What am I missing here? 

Thanks & Regards,
Amit


----------

